# thank you hrd



## hwarang_do_adam (Jun 1, 2008)

I  am a U.S. Marine in Iraq. I am detached from my unit to go serch T.C.N's (third country national) houses.We search them in teams of two one for overwatch holding the weapon and the searcher whith no weapon. I was in the middle of searching a T.C.N when another one came up out of nowhere and grabbed my wrist. im not sure if im spelling this right but i used one of my sam bak sool teq.'s and put him down my battle buddy said it happend so fast he did not know what to do. After that we arrested him. I just want to thank my teacher. He knows who he is I also want to thank HRD for giving me the tools.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 1, 2008)

hwarang_do_adam said:


> I am a U.S. Marine in Iraq. I am detached from my unit to go serch T.C.N's (third country national) houses.We search them in teams of two one for overwatch holding the weapon and the searcher whith no weapon. I was in the middle of searching a T.C.N when another one came up out of nowhere and grabbed my wrist. im not sure if im spelling this right but i used one of my sam bak sool teq.'s and put him down my battle buddy said it happend so fast he did not know what to do. After that we arrested him. I just want to thank my teacher. He knows who he is I also want to thank HRD for giving me the tools.


 
Good for you and good to see someone thanking there teachers.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 1, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Good for you and good to see someone thanking there teachers.



Ditto.

And thank you for your service.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 1, 2008)

It's great that you're OK and that your training paid off. Good luck with the remainder of your tour!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 1, 2008)

I am glad everything went right for you in the moment. Stay safe.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 1, 2008)

awesome - its good to see training pay off.  Do you guys have TCNs living off base?


----------



## hwarang_do_adam (Jun 1, 2008)

most of the tcns work on base with KBR so we do most of the searches on base.


----------



## kenpofighter (Jun 2, 2008)

Keep up the good work and thanks a million for serving our country!


----------



## Drac (Jun 2, 2008)

THANK YOU for your service...


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 2, 2008)

hwarang_do_adam said:


> most of the tcns work on base with KBR so we do most of the searches on base.


 
That's what I thought, just curious.  We had the same set up.  Most of the problems were with the workers from off base.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 2, 2008)

There is indeed a need for defense against wrist grabs. Good thing you have some Som Mak Sul, Adam. Way to go.

Thank you for your service - be smart. :asian:

-JKNK


----------



## Catalyst (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm glad your training worked - Good For You.
Stay Safe, and Thanks for Your Service to Our Country.


----------

